# Medical Certificate from the UK



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am moving over to Dubai in about 3 weeks time and have a job offer which I have accepted.

They are asking for a number of things for me to send ahead of joining which are proving a little confusing for me. Wondering if any of you people of the boards could help!

They've asked for a medical certificate showing I've had a blood test that is clear of HIV & Hepatitis B and another certificate for an x-ray showing I'm clear of TB.
Has anybody had this done from the UK as everybody I know had this done over in Dubai? They're saying I can just walk into any medical centre and ask for it which I know isn't true!

Also I have to have these documents attested along with my education certificate. I've read the previous threads on the process for this so will follow, but was wondering if anyone knew of a solicitor in London (south or City) who will attest before I send off to embassy?

Thanks all!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Never heard of the medical being done this way. Normally a company arranges it for you to be done here. Very strange.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bish23 said:


> They've asked for a medical certificate showing I've had a blood test that is clear of HIV & Hepatitis B and another certificate for an x-ray showing I'm clear of TB.
> Has anybody had this done from the UK as everybody I know had this done over in Dubai? They're saying I can just walk into any medical centre and ask for it which I know isn't true!


This test is done in Dubai and the company should know it. Maybe they do not want to incur the cost of application in case you fail the test, and so want to have a test beforehand? Or maybe they want to have the full fledged visa before you join? In either case, this is not the practice. 
Just ask them about it. Tell them that you are facing difficulties getting the test done at home. Plus getting the results attested will incur a cost.

Some nationalities will need to start getting tests done in the home country though. UK is not one of them New health tests for expats from 10 nations - The National


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will go back to them. I am assuming that the norm is that they would pay for the tests done in Dubai as part of the visa process anyway!


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just an update, they're saying it's a 'practice' to check everything is clear and it's not optional. I'll have to do it all over again when I get to Dubai for the real thing.

Trying to find out from my GP whether it is even possible. I imagine the cost is going to be pretty high! Great......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not to mention you have to have counseling in the UK before you are allowed to have an HIV test not to mention counseling before they give you the results.


----------

